# Should I lubricate/grease the splitter beam?



## SawdustSA (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sure this has been discussed before but cannot find it.

Should I grease the splitter beam or leave it clean?  I guess the grease will attract dust and sand, causing grinding paste and potentially more wear and tear.

My splitter came with grease nipples on the beam, so I often added some grease.  I am just not convinced this is a good idea.

Any advice?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 25, 2017)

What do you mean by beam?


----------



## SawdustSA (Apr 25, 2017)

I am referring to the I-beam on which the wedge/blade is sliding on.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2017)

Never greased mine, and haven't suffered for it, but it's a loose fit to the wedge, so maybe different philosophy than yours.  I'd tend to agree with you though, sounds like an unnecessary mess.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2017)

Since my beam shows wear I spritz it with aerosol cable/chain lube before a splitting session.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 25, 2017)

I only oil my hydraulically adjustable wedge. I leave the beam alone


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 25, 2017)

BrotherBart said:


> Since my beam shows wear I spritz it with aerosol cable/chain lube before a splitting session.


I was going to say the same thing.  A dry Teflon chain lube would be great.  Will not attract dirt.

This has replaced all of my dry, graphite, white lithium grease...and misc other lubes. It is my GoTo for anything that moves.  

https://www.walmart.com/ip/DuPont-Teflon-Chain-Saver-11-oz/16672659


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2017)

Agree with the dry lube if you are gonna lube it...well, unless you like the stylish look of horizontal grease lines on the legs of your pants.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 26, 2017)

Jags said:


> Agree with the dry lube if you are gonna lube it...well, unless you like the stylish look of horizontal grease lines on the legs of your pants.



Ah, but there may be big money in having grease lines on one's jeans . . .

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prps-ba...rdsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=INDIGO


----------



## saewoody (Apr 26, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Ah, but there may be big money in having grease lines on one's jeans . . .
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prps-ba...rdsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=INDIGO



I saw an article about that today (I think on the Clark Howard website).  It's amazing what people will buy. I should start selling my worn jeans on eBay and Craigslist!  Mine get way dirtier than those. I could charge extra. [emoji857]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Ah, but there may be big money in having grease lines on one's jeans . . .
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prps-ba...rdsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=INDIGO



What the.....
A day late and a dollar short, I guess.  That is usually when I go to get new ones.  If the Durn kids knew what work is they wouldn't have to go buy them that way.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Ah, but there may be big money in having grease lines on one's jeans . . .
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prps-ba...rdsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=INDIGO


Like many here, that photo is me most Saturdays, close to the end of the day.  Geez...


----------



## rwilly (May 3, 2017)

My family ha been using the splitter my father got about 30 years ago.
We pour a little bit of motor oil on the beam and hydro ram.
It might be more for peace of mind, but it sure doesn't hurt.


----------



## Grateful11 (May 4, 2017)

Split some new Sweet Gum with ours yesterday and it got lubed and cooled with Gum sap. That was the most sap I've ever seen come out while splitting or being Gum maybe I should say cut and tearing it apart. If someone says they can split Sweet Gum with one of those flywheel splitters I'd like to see that.


----------



## maple1 (May 4, 2017)

I spray mine with graphite once in a while.


----------

